# utilizar monitores mac en pc



## ramacharakarlos (Dic 30, 2005)

hi

tengo dos monitores de 19" mac, y me gustaría utilizarlos en ordenadores pc, existe algún adaptador para esto?, creo que sí pues lo tengo de pc a mac. donde podría encontrar la información para hacérmelos yo mismo.


thankss


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 31, 2005)

Hola,

Guiate del documento "Cómo conectar un monitor de PC en una Mac" de la web de pablin:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/vgapcmac/index.htm

Saludos.


----------

